# insmod i82365 doesnt work

## VisualPhoenix

Strange.. I've followed the install docs to a T, followed the FAQ directions on building the kernel for wireless / removing cardmgr shtuff from the kernel, re-emerge-ing pcmcia-cs, etc. Upon reboot I get the following:

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o: Unresolved symbol isanpn_find_dev_Rf9d40cfa

Any ideas on how to resolve this? I bet i forgot something in the kernel but i cant figure out what for the life of me.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## krt

Did you enable ISA Plug n' Play in your kernel?

Plug and Play Configuration ->

  <*> Plug and Play Support

  <*> ISA Plug and Play Support

----------

